# Officer Down: Todd M. Larkins - [Dickson, Tennessee]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

State trooper struck and killed by tractor-trailer near Dickson

A five year veteran of the Tennessee Highway Patrol was struck and killed by a tractor-trailer in Dickson.

Trooper Todd M. Larkins had stopped a vehicle around 1:30 Friday afternoon in the eastbound lanes of Interstate 40 near Dickson.

Tennessee Department of Safety Commissioner Fred Phillips says Larkins followed procedure and was standing in a "safe area" when he was struck by the vehicle that "veered off the roadway."

Larkins is the 32nd state trooper to be killed in the line of duty since the Tennessee Highway Patrol was formed in 1929.

The truck's driver is being questioned by the highway patrol's criminal investigation division.

Larkins is survived by a wife and 12 year old daughter.

Mitchell Wayne Bowers, the driver of the tractor-trailer, has been charged with vehicular homicide.

Funeral To Be Wednesday For Trooper Killed By Tractor Trailer
http://www.chattanoogan.com/articles/article_69210.asp


----------

